# Couldn't find the server



## TigerWoman (Oct 9, 2004)

Last night, I decided to go back on MT, it was about 10:30 and my bookmark failed to pull up the server.  Kept getting the message (over an hour) that it couldn't find the MT server. I also tried to do it from a web address but it was the same. This has happened intermittently since you got the new server, Kaith.  Just wanted you to know. (probably do already)
Is this the load balancing problem you initially were talking about?  TW


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 9, 2004)

Network Outage - 10-8-2004 Since moving to the new server, we've had a few issues that have caused me more than a little concern.

I have on record 4 major outages.  I've listed them below, as well as their causes and durations.
9-16-2004 - Server Locked Up : Outage Duration = 6 hours
9-28-2004 - Server Locked Up : Outage Duration = 5 Hours
10-1-2004 - Network Outage : Duration = 1 hour
10-8-2004 - Network Outage : Duration = 2 hours

The 2 lockups both occured shortly after 2AM EST, and I have been informed that the server monitoring that I thought was in place in fact had not been configured. That would have greatly reduced the downtime.

I am currently evaluating options, including if I can afford a fractional-T1 run to my house to run things from.  I am -very- frustrated by this situation, and have filed a complaint with the datacenter concerning this and a few other issues I've had.


----------



## TigerWoman (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, I didn't see that other thread on my new posts. I guess the problem is worse than I thought.  Nothing worthwhile is ever easy, huh!~  TW


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 9, 2004)

I've often been heard saying something that rhymes with 'clucking bell' when this happens.

Considering the servers new equipment, we believe the major lockups were caused by a defective memory stick or cpu.  Since those were replace, it's been better.  The datacenter however had 2 rare issues.  I spent a great deal of time researching these guys before the move and based on my past experiences with some of the principles, as well as advice from others in the industry and their reputation on the hosting forums made the decision that they were the place to go.

I have asked 3 other companies for quotes, 2 of whom are members of MT so are familiar with our requirements.  Right now, it looks like a great many of the established hosts are having problems, so I don't have an affordable solution within my reach.

We're right now at the $300/month hosting level.  The income from from MT (all forms) plus money from my hosting business allows that level of expense.

To buy the server that would really handle the load is about $5,000. 
Leasing (as we do) gives us more flexibility at a lower entry cost.
That server however would be about $600/mo at most data centers.  I have a quote on it at $900/month. Well outside my 'pain' level.
Maybe if we had 500 paying members at $25/month........but....at that rate, I think we'd have 5 paying members.

So, right now, I can just research and wait.  But, it -will- be fixed.


----------

